# My posts



## herman1rg (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello

I am unable to see my own posts through my profile, when trying I get this message

"Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)"



I've done all the usual things on my browser to try to sort it, advice please


Richard


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2013)

The search function is still on the fritz since the last forum server issue, the Mods are working on it, though


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2013)

Yep..


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 3, 2013)

Greetings to the Well-esteemed Moderators and Administrators of this Wonderful website.

Has there been any progress on the issue that I and others are having? It's been quite a while now and rather frustrating, I do of course realise that you may have Full-time jobs and busy lives.

Yours


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2013)

Still trying to fix the issue. But it seems we need Horse who has the access to the CP on the server. So it may take longer to have it fixed.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2013)

That's because Horse is awol. And has been since februari.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 3, 2013)

We are trying to do the best we can but we don't have any contact or access with the server which is where the problem lies. We are trying other avenues.


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi again
If it gets sorted could someone PM me


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2013)

Best suggestion for the time being, is use Google to find your desired thread.

I have had good success by using a key word and add ww2aircraft.net as an additional keyword.

For example you can find threads that contain Haggis (and there are, actually) by using this search string:
Haggis ww2aircraft.net

If you recall the thread title, try using that:
Hammered But Home ww2aircraft.net

This might be the long way around the block, but it's the best we have for now


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 3, 2013)

Maybe we need a Horse Whisperer.

Probably thought of it already but hopefully there's someone else who could be trained as a back-up?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2013)

The problem is we don't have a password and a login to the server CP. If we would have that we could fix it easy.The recent failure that has caused the forum down, didn't depend on us. I've tried to get a contact with the server support team but unsuccessfully so far. It seems that the host firm is about to be gone out of business. I found the opinion via the net.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 4, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Best suggestion for the time being, is use Google to find your desired thread.
> 
> I have had good success by using a key word and add ww2aircraft.net as an additional keyword.
> 
> ...



I have been doing the same, GG


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2013)

Again, I hope that Horse is alright, this is the longest that he's ever AWOL, I think.....


----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2013)

Wurger said:


> I've tried to get a contact with the server support team but unsuccessfully so far. It seems that the host firm is about to be gone out of business. I found the opinion via the net.


That's bad, it means that we need to get hold on Horse asap to backup our database and storage. So the forum can be gone at anytime now?


----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2013)

Wurger said:


> I've tried to get a contact with the server support team but unsuccessfully so far. It seems that the host firm is about to be gone out of business. I found the opinion via the net.


That's bad, it means that we need to get hold on Horse asap to backup our database and storage. So the forum can be gone at anytime now?


----------

